# Have you ever or can I smoke ribs the day before and finish them in the oven the following day?



## chaze215 (Jun 24, 2011)

My parents would like me to smoke some babybacks for Sunday. However, im going to be busy on Sunday and not able to tend to the smoker. So is it possible to smoke them for 2 hours on Saturday and then carry thru on Sunday with 2 hours foil wrapped in the oven and then the last hour in the oven? I wasnt sure how this would work or if someone has done something like this in the past. What do you guys think? Thank for the feedback in advance!

Chaz


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 24, 2011)

I would finish the ribs all the way tomorrow and reheat in foil in the oven at say 200-250* oven until warm (20-30 min at most).  You don't say what kind of ribs or what method.  If your doing a version of 3-2-1 or 2-2-1, I would finish the cook, cool the ribs to room temp, re-foil, refrigerate and reheat on Sunday.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 25, 2011)

Whatever you do you need to get them above 140 in 4 hours. After that you can refrigerate them & finish them in the oven.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 25, 2011)

I usually make 3-6 slabs at a time.  We may only eat 1 or 2 slabs, and I freeze the rest.

The 3-2-1 method works very well for me  I kinda do a variation by smoking for 3 hours at 180, foil and back in at 225° for 2 hours and then I finish on the grill for on low heat for about 10 minutes. 

I would do the 3-2, and finish the next day in the oven or possibly the grill

When I freeze them, I just put the ribs in the oven at around 250° - 275° to reheat them, and finish them on the grill.

Todd


----------



## chaze215 (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! I use the 2-2-1 method for babybacks. So I think my best bet would be to do the 2-2, bring them to room temp, foil them up and refrigerate til tomorrow and then toss them in the oven or on the grill. I will let you guys know how it works out. Thanks again!

Chaz


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 25, 2011)

Good luck and Let us know how it came out


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 26, 2011)

Chaz

Hope they worked out well for ya


----------

